# Stereo Questions



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

I have many questions about the old Receiver/stereo questions. I'm trying to upgrade what i have with different more speakers because I have unused outputs on the back. The problem is its old and I'm not familiar with what goes where. The audio system I have is the AWIA NSX-350M. Its puts out decent power with the speakers that came with it I was just hoping to hook up an additional subwoofer to the system. Im not sure where I could put on if I could even put one with the system. The outputs stated on the manual are:

-LineIn: 200mV
-Super Woofer 1.9V
- Speakers: 6 ohms or higher
- Surround Sound: 16 Ohms or higher(RCA)

I currently have speakers in the 6 Ohms slots(2) and the manual says super woofer but on the back i dont see anything with the same words. I uploaded the picture of what the from looks like for reference. Thanks for any help and interpretation on these outputs.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Any chance you can post a photo of the rear of the unit? I'm having trouble finding a copy of the manual online.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

When i get home from classes i can take a picture but it wont be till later tonight


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Based on a couple of photos I found online, your receiver has left and right speaker outputs (which it sounds like you are using) as well as left and right "surround speakers" outputs (red and white RCA jacks just above the main speaker outputs). Those are not designed to be connected to a subwoofer, but you may still be able to use them with a sub. I'm just not sure if they are being sent a different signal than the main speakers. :dontknow: 

If they are they same, one option might be to add a line level attenuator (something like this) between the receiver and sub. You should have no problem finding a sub with left and right inputs, that is a fairly common feature. You will be able to control volume on the sub as well if it has a built-in amp (which is also a common feature).

I have not used these attenuators before, so hopefully one of our DIY'ers can chime in with more experienced advice for you.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I think a line level subwoofer may be your only option...either this or a line level converter of some kind


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Another (maybe easier) option would be to connect speaker wire from your 6 ohm receiver outputs to the speaker inputs on the sub (bottom row in the image). Then you would connect speaker wire from the sub outputs (top row in the image) to the speakers you already have. Now that I think about it, I would recommend this as your best option. Does that make sense? Take a look when you get home and let us know. 

Polk is not the only sub manufacturer that offers this - it is a fairly common feature.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

My daughter had a similar system for her dorm roon while she was in college back in the 90's. As I recall there was a "super bass" option, but it really just boosted the lower frequency output rather than accomodating a subwoofer. I would concur that your best shot is probably to use the speaker level inputs and outputs on the sub ( rec.> sub> speakers) setting the bypass on the sub around 100. that way the sub will also handel youur bass management.

Good luck with your setup!


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

The output i am using for the speakers currently are the ones with wires. The surround sound RCAs are empty currently. With the picture shown could i connect the speakers to the sub and then RCA the sub to the main unit?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Ambush said:


> With the picture shown could i connect the speakers to the sub and then RCA the sub to the main unit?


Ignore the RCA jacks on both your receiver and the sub. Connect your speakers to the sub where it says "speaker level output" and then run another set of speaker wires from the 6ohm outputs on your receiver to the sub where it says "speaker level inputs".


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

This might be a repeat post I think i lost the last post i sent through

Wow i didnt look close enough at the picture. I see the outputs now. Will i need extra speaker wire to connect the outputs from the sub to the stereo and do you know the model of the polk sub in the picture for a reference. Thanks

EDIT: Whoever checks over the new topics before they are posted, just so you know, i accidently sent in a new thread instead of a reply. Hopefully they can delete it.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

That's correct, you will just need extra speaker wire to go between your receiver and the subwoofer. The model pictured is the Polk PSW110. It is a pretty popular one, and reasonably priced, but there are other options as well. Maybe check out Best Buy or look online at Newegg.com.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for your help although the price gave me a headache lol. Ill need to find one that is a little cheaper but now i have a reference. Ive had these questions for so long. Its nice to finally get them answered. Thank you for everyones help.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad to see you have a potential solution. Definitely check around for pricing, you should be able to find what you need without spending a ton. Even a small inexpensive sub should give you an improvement.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

Like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290034


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Ambush said:


> Like this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290034


That should do it. Not a bad price either.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

Nope I might try and get this sooner rather than later. Thanks again


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

Since i am asking another question about the same thing i though i would ask it here. So what are to surround Sound RCAs for? Could I hook up a car amp sub combo to the RCAs on the surround sound. I understand this might be out of the knowledge realm for some i just want a use for my car subs during the winter.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I think those surround sound RCA jacks are speaker level outputs, not line level, based on the fact that they list impedance. I would imagine Aiwa offered a separate set of speakers with their own cables (with RCA connectors). 

If you want to use a car amp/sub, you will need a 12v power supply, as you won't be able to just plug it into your wall outlet.


----------



## Ambush (Nov 1, 2012)

Cant you use a power convetor or invertor


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Ambush said:


> Cant you use a power convetor or invertor


You need a 120V AC to 12V DC transformer with enough current to run your sub amp.


----------

